# .
,    ,    ( ...)     .   . ,     ( ...)   ...  . ....  .

----------

N1
 "21"  2005 .



(   "") 
.

   :
  ,
,  .  , 
 : , ., ., . 31, . 97,
  ,
:,  .,  , 
 : , ., , .22, .1, .138,
  ,
:,  .,  ,
 : , ., . , . 4, . 1, . 637,
 , 
:,  .,  ,
 : , ., , . 3, . 145,
     .    ,    "".
 ,    100 % ,    100 %    ,   100 % .    ,        .
  :
1.	   .    .
2.	     .
3.	    .
4.	   .
5.	    .
6.	   .
   :
1.	  .            
"    "       .
2.	      10.000 ( ) .
        ,    :
-        25 %  ,    ( ) ,     ,       ( ) ;
-        25 %  ,   ( ) ,     ,       ( ) ;


-        25 %  ,    () ,     ,       () ;
-        25 %  ,   () ,     ,       () ;
3.	         .
4.	  .
5.	         (: ,   .,   ,  : , ., , . 4, . 1, . 637).	
6.	        
 ,   .  

   . 

 :


  					_____________________



  				______________________



  				_____________________



  				______________________

----------

,  !!!

----------

[QUOTE=]    N1
 "21"  2005 .



(   "") 
.

, , "  "   "  " -    ?

----------


## faust

,      ?  - ? 




> ,    100 % ,    *100 %    ,*   100 % .    , **    .


 .

----------

> .


  -   ( -),       !
______________________
_  , _ 



> , , "  "  "  " -    ?


.    ,    1 . (, ,  


> "


,  "  ".

----------


## Sargon27

,          ( )...   ,        sargon27@mail.ru.   !!!

----------


## .

*Sargon27*,     ? 
      .        (     ),    .

----------


## dr_oplet

!      ,    --    !

----------

